# gripe water shelf life?



## MrsQ

It says on there once opened you can only use it for 14 days?

We just used it for the first time on mikey and WOW! its amazing stuff!

But 14 days???? what a waste!


----------



## special_kala

I know its crazy. you would think they'd sell a smaller bottle in that case


----------



## Rebaby

We use gripe water for Toby and i confess we don't throw ours away after 14 days...:blush:


----------



## moomoo

Rebaby said:


> We use gripe water for Toby and i confess we don't throw ours away after 14 days...:blush:

Us too Rebaby :blush:


----------



## MrsQ

so how long do you keep it for?
x


----------



## Rebaby

Maybe 3 or 4 weeks (ish) 

Not sure exactly but thinking back on how many bottles i have bought since he was born i would guess we get through a bottle in just under a month, and i normally end up throwing a little bit away at the end...so yeah, we're keeping them almost twice as long as we should then aren't we?! :shock: How terrible :blush:


----------



## MrsQ

well i keep my stuff like that for myself a bit longer than should do. Like mayo etc


----------



## Emma1980

i didnt know that, i should learn to read labels!


----------



## angelstardust

Follow the nose I say :D

There is really no reason that any potentially harmful bacteria should get into the bottle, and it's not made from anything that goes 'off'. 

I used the same bottle as needed for a few months...


----------



## jenny82

Maybe the bottle we got was smaller than yours, but ours didn't last 14 days. It was given with almost every feed so it just didn't last!

We only got one bottle ever though as I switched food..


----------



## Noodles

Emma1980 said:


> i didnt know that, i should learn to read labels!

Me too, oh well it hasn't done him any harm!


----------

